# Boas > Anacondas >  bad bad wiki

## slither9192

So I was looking up anacondas on Wikipedia and found this. i knew wiki was bad but this? "There have been very few instances of anacondas being bred in captivity. In October 2007, the New England Aquarium in Boston achieved a breakthrough when it was discovered that one of the aquarium's female anacondas was gravid with a brood of eggs." I'm pretty sure they are bred fairly often in captivity and um....... "was gravid with a brood of eggs" :Wag of the finger:  ya anacondas are viviparous. Just goes to show you can't trust wiki.

----------


## chz

I'm all for the whole web 2.0 thing, but when it comes to an encyclopedia, web 2.0 should either be avoided or very moderated.  There is another site similar to wikipedia that was created in an effort to get more accurate information, after it was found that some of wiki's authors were providing bad information.

----------


## Kagez28

i really don't like wikipedia too much. i tried to create my own page all about myself, kind of as a joke, and they kept taking it down.  i tried to make pages for some cool people i have met, and they always pull it saying "this isn't myspace, you can't create a page of someone unless they are famous".

not to be off topic, but i also hate how ANYONE with a video camera is making videos and putting them on you tube.  i used to love watching videos on you tube, but know i have to go to other sites that will pick out the good stuff cause there is so much crap.

thats all i got to say about that.

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

I know what you mean about youtube- in a way I think it's great that anyone can be heard... the problem is, I don't want to listen to about 99% of them!  :Smile:

----------


## littleindiangirl

> So I was looking up anacondas on Wikipedia and found this. i knew wiki was bad but this? "There have been very few instances of anacondas being bred in captivity. In October 2007, the New England Aquarium in Boston achieved a breakthrough when it was discovered that one of the aquarium's female anacondas was gravid with a brood of eggs." I'm pretty sure they are bred fairly often in captivity and um....... "was gravid with a brood of eggs" ya anacondas are viviparous. Just goes to show you can't trust wiki.


Hey, I saw that movie! Those things aren't real, my boyfriend told me so. He says he went to a big respected zoo, and they didnt have any, and a guy at work told him the one in the movie was computer. So wikipedia is wrong duh, okay.  :Cool:

----------

